# My Baby



## duck_jb (Dec 13, 2006)

Cute! Impressive trot.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks duck_jb, do you own a horse?


----------



## Bucko (Dec 3, 2006)

He's got a lovely presence to him, very striking.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

he's very cute! You two look like you make an awesome team.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks sparky, he is the best thing that ever happened to me! I need to move onto another horse but i could never sell him  , so i'm probably going to lease him soon


----------

